# 3 train setup on my first layout?



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

Going to start on our first layout in a few months (as soon as the cooler weather starts) and we were talking about making at least a 3 train layout. maybe more who knows yet we haven't started on a table. My question is how much space to I need for a table to do this. I don't have a huge amount of room so the loops will be shorter I guess you could say. I don't know the exact measurements but we are converting a 2 car carport into our train room. We are planning on running HO scale and didn't really want to use N scale but would it be a better choice for my space? we still need a little extra space in there for storage as well
thanks
-Will


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a two car space, that would be in the 18x18 ballpark if they're side by side. If they're one behind the other, it's got to be about 8-9 feet by at least 30 feet. Either way, you can do a nice layout in HO or N in that space, even an O gauge layout could be done there.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Check this out.
http://mrr.trains.com/home/how to/track plan database

You have plenty of room for a nice HO scale layout but it really helps to have more detailed measurements before finalizing any plans.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Lomax said:


> Going to start on our first layout in a few months (as soon as the cooler weather starts) and we were talking about making at least a 3 train layout. maybe more who knows yet we haven't started on a table. My question is how much space to I need for a table to do this. I don't have a huge amount of room so the loops will be shorter I guess you could say. I don't know the exact measurements but we are converting a 2 car carport into our train room. We are planning on running HO scale and didn't really want to use N scale but would it be a better choice for my space? we still need a little extra space in there for storage as well
> thanks
> -Will


If you ignore the 2 X 4 piece for the roundtable it is a 4 X 8 layouit for three trains.


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I will get exact measurements so we know for sure. We don't have it cleaned out completely yet (too hot) so I haven't been able too. Thanks for the link and the idea's


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

This is definitely a nice layout. Mine is rather small


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

I would also say to start with 1 engine, and work your way up.


----------

